

Everyday Looper Tutorial by Ed - perplexes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW5ZcjQ3I10

======
jazzychad
Awesome, I just downloaded the app and re-created this section from "Don't
Worry, Be Happy" - <http://posterous.jazzychad.com/dont-worry-be-happy-31>

After spending a semester with ProTools creating multi-track recordings, I am
going to have a lot of fun with this.

------
erreon
I'm not musical to any extent and I don't even own an iPhone (N1 here), but
I'd love to play with this app after watching this tutorial. I will be
recommending the app to a few of my musical friends.

------
symesc
I own the app. It's pretty fun with a couple people contributing, but with
more than 3 the little iPhone speaker gets drowned out by the laughter.

Recommended.

